# NEW: Streamlight Protac HL3



## Ssanders224 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just saw this on the Streamlight site:
http://www.streamlight.com/en-us/product/product.html?pid=301

1,100 lumens, and over twice the beam intensity of the Protach HL.


----------



## zombieguy85 (Jan 17, 2014)

I work at batteries plus in Waco and I just told my boss we have to order some to sell. I can't wait to get my tester from my rep.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan05gt (Jan 17, 2014)

I really like the protac line up. My only complaint is the PWM, but I might have to get one anyway.


----------



## sgt253 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has hands on with this light yet?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 30, 2014)

I was told yesterday they should be available by 4/1.


----------



## sgt253 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## mmercil (Feb 25, 2014)

I received my hl3 last week. Some vendors are shipping them already. Haven't experimented with it much yet so not much to share. I did learn it won't run on rechargables.


----------



## Wiseguyzz_Inc_ (Feb 25, 2014)

Recieved mine today. Puts all my current lights to shame. Even my newly aquired Strion HL.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder when local venders are getting them here? I may wait till there sold locally, since I haven't had time or the energy to research the light. I'd like to handle it before I buy, I've had a few off centre emitters with Streamlight


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you select among the different programs, where you can have just hi, or hi-lo, etc.? There's a switch? HOw/where is that? don't see it in the pics.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 26, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> How do you select among the different programs, where you can have just hi, or hi-lo, etc.? There's a switch? HOw/where is that? don't see it in the pics.



There are three programs - 1) High/Strobe/Low, 2) High only, and 3) Low/High

To advance to the next program - starting from OFF - quickly press and release the tailcap switch 9 times, then hold the switch on the final (10th) press until the light shuts off. Repeat as necessary to keep advancing through the programs . . .


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah "ten tap", great, that sounds way better than a separate dedicated switch like I was imagining how it was described.

Thank you.


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 26, 2014)

dan05gt said:


> I really like the protac line up. My only complaint is the PWM, but I might have to get one anyway.



Anyone, pwm does not generally apply when on hi, correct?


----------



## Mattaus (Feb 26, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Anyone, pwm does not generally apply when on hi, correct?



PWM on high means a 100% duty cycle which means no actual PWMing is happening. So you are correct, there is no PWM on high. Unless your high is actually a lower PWM mode. But then its not really high, is it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 880arm (Mar 6, 2014)

Received my HL 3 today and so far I have been a little bit surprised and impressed. I haven't yet put it through all of its paces but I would say that it's pretty much as advertised. The biggest surprise so far has been the size of the light. Unlike SureFire with the P2X/P3X Fury, Streamlight used a larger head on the HL 3 compared to what is found on the 2 cell ProTac HL.






The bezel measures about 1.7" at its widest point and I would estimate the reflector to be about 32mm in diameter. When compared to some other 3 cell lights, it's closer in size to the Malkoff Hound Dog (with MD3) than the P3X Fury.









It uses a smooth reflector that produces a really tight, well defined hot spot with a narrower spill beam than a light like the Fury with its smaller and shorter reflector. Beamshots and such will have to wait for the weather to improve (hopefully this weekend).

The advertised ANSI runtime of 1.5 hours is spot on.




Output declines over the first 7.5 minutes of runtime down to what I would estimate as 600-630 lumens. It stays in regulation for almost 45 more minutes before output begins to taper as the batteries are depleted.

For the price, it's looking like this will be a very competitive light.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 6, 2014)

mmercil said:


> I received my hl3 last week. Some vendors are shipping them already. Haven't experimented with it much yet so not much to share. I did learn it won't run on rechargables.




You can't use any type of rechargeables in it?


----------



## mmercil (Mar 8, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> You can't use any type of rechargeables in it?




I tried using 3-RCR123A's. I got a brief flicker and then it shut off. It runs fine on regular primary cells. The book does say rechargables aren't recommended.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 9, 2014)

If this could use rechargeables it would be amazing, but only being able to use primaries is a deal breaker for this light IMO. It would cost a fortune to use this light in the high mode frequently.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 9, 2014)

If it takes 3x123, it is almost sure to run perfectly on 2x17500s. Voltage would be totally within safety of the circuit as it's slightly less than 3 primaries, but still way over the vf of the led.


----------



## 880arm (Mar 13, 2014)

The ProTac HL 3 review is up :thumbsup:

Its larger reflector gives it a noticeably tighter beam than most other XM-L2 lights that don't have full-blown turbo-heads on them. It's able to easily reach out over 100 yards. Like most other similar lights it has a fairly bright spill beam with an abrupt cut-off at the edges. The proverbial "cone of light." It's BRIGHT!









Side-by-side comparisons with several other lights are in the review.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2014)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> If this could use rechargeables it would be amazing, but only being able to use primaries is a deal breaker for this light IMO. It would cost a fortune to use this light in the high mode frequently.



True. But anyone who actually needs to run an extremely bright light on a regular basis would hopefully be smart enough to buy a dedicated rechargeable model like the Streamlight Stinger DS LED HL. And, keep the Protac HL3 as a no-brainer back-up that's always ready to go thanks to running off of primaries. 

One lesson that I thankfully didn't learn the hard way at my last job was that if you rely on a very high output rechargeable light, always have a back-up that runs off of primaries.


----------



## RWT1405 (Mar 14, 2014)

True words Moncrom. 2 = 1; 1 = none


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 15, 2014)

880arm said:


> The ProTac HL 3 review is up :thumbsup:


Thanks for the review 880arm!


----------



## ridngsxrs (Mar 20, 2014)

Great review! Now time to order 1 or 2 of them!


----------



## cland72 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hopefully someone can confirm whether or not this will run on 2x17500 soon...


----------



## 880arm (Mar 21, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Hopefully someone can confirm whether or not this will run on 2x17500 soon...



It does. I haven't performed a full runtime test yet but 2xAW 17500s fit and work just fine.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 12, 2014)

I would also like to know if the HL3 will work with two AA batteries similiar to the Malkoff's on 3x123 bodies. Great to know for emergencies or if you run out of 123's that the light will still be useful.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 12, 2014)

880arm said:


> It does. I haven't performed a full runtime test yet but 2xAW 17500s fit and work just fine.



Excellent, please update us if/when you do.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 12, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Excellent, please update us if/when you do.



Well, since you asked . . . :thumbsup:





​
Don't read too much into the slight difference in output. I think that was due more to me setting the light up differently than an actual difference in output.


----------



## zombieguy85 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm gonna have to try the 17500s thanks for the research.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah that's awesome, thank you 880arm.


----------



## zombieguy85 (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't wait til steamlight comes up with a stinger with 1100 lumens


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 27, 2014)

zombieguy85 said:


> I can't wait til Streamlight comes up with a stinger with 1100 lumens



Personally, I'd love an SL-20L upgraded in such a manner with 1100 lumens being the highest setting instead of the current 350. You get the classic size, shape, and lines of a large light; with the latest performance. Would make an excellent One Two punch with an HL3 as back-up.


----------



## zombieguy85 (Apr 30, 2014)

I like that some one told me that the AA batteries fit in this flashlight. I'm gonna do some more testing with them to see how long they will run for zombie apocalypse/ emergency situation where lithium may be hard to come by


----------



## Viper715 (May 1, 2014)

Is the initial drop in brightness in the first five minutes due to voltage, heat or is it a programmed drop?


----------



## cland72 (May 1, 2014)

zombieguy85 said:


> I like that some one told me that the AA batteries fit in this flashlight. I'm gonna do some more testing with them to see how long they will run for zombie apocalypse/ emergency situation where lithium may be hard to come by



Oooh yeah, please post up your results! If this will run on AA's it would be a very nice battery carnivore.


----------



## zombieguy85 (May 1, 2014)

OK here is my test I ran 2 AA batteries 1 hour about 200 lumens after one hour it went down to 100 or 70 but overall it ran from 8am to 11:30am straight still usable light after the first hour drop 

Here is a beam shot at 25 feet with 2aak


----------



## zombieguy85 (May 1, 2014)

Hate to double post but all lumen ratings are a rough estimate


----------



## SimulatedZero (May 3, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Personally, I'd love an SL-20L upgraded in such a manner with 1100 lumens being the highest setting instead of the current 350. You get the classic size, shape, and lines of a large light; with the latest performance. Would make an excellent One Two punch with an HL3 as back-up.



^ This
I would love to see a 1000 lumen, 60,000 cd SL20. 

Does anybody know if you get max brightness when you first turn it on when the battery is low? I would only get this light for the full 36k cd for most of my shift, not half of that for most of my shift.


----------



## yowzer (May 3, 2014)

Viper715 said:


> Is the initial drop in brightness in the first five minutes due to voltage, heat or is it a programmed drop?



You see the same sort of rapid initial drop in other high powered 3xCR123 lights like the M3LT. Consensus seems to be that the three primary batteries just don't have enough oomph to drive the light that bright very long.


----------



## RI Chevy (May 4, 2014)

Interesting results with the 2-AA's. :thumbsup: A nice light that has multiple battery options.


----------



## TEEJ (May 4, 2014)

yowzer said:


> You see the same sort of rapid initial drop in other high powered 3xCR123 lights like the M3LT. Consensus seems to be that the three primary batteries just don't have enough oomph to drive the light that bright very long.



Yeah, the draw's brutal for primaries...so its really a ~ 500 L light for ~ 1/2 hr or so of run time....

Since they count the advertised run time as down to 10% of the starting point....they call that ~ 1 hour and 45 minutes at 1,100 lumens.



IE: It starts at 1,100 lumens, and they list that as what you get for an hour and 45 minutes....


...but it only lasts for a few seconds before it starts it's ~ 7-8 minute plummet down to ~ 1/2 that....runs another 1/2 hr or so, and, is then essentially done for the night unless you actually want a dim dying light, etc.



Pretty deceptive ad really, albeit fairly typical, so, I can't hold it against them TOO much, as that's what most of their competition is doing too.


----------



## leon2245 (May 9, 2014)

zombieguy85 said:


> OK here is my test I ran 2 AA batteries 1 hour about 200 lumens after one hour it went down to 100 or 70 but overall it ran from 8am to 11:30am straight still usable light after the first hour drop
> 
> Here is a beam shot at 25 feet with 2aak



This is surprising.


----------



## tylerq219 (May 13, 2014)

bought this light today as a backup light in my house. Great light so far.


----------



## NotRegulated (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for trying out the 2AA's. Good to know it does work well.


----------



## wdfly (Nov 10, 2014)

At the risk of resurrecting a dead thread I just purchased an hl3 tonight and put 3 of the sure fire rechargeable 123a batteries in it and the flashlight ran perfectly on them. Perhaps the later produced lights actually function on these rechargeables. Or perhaps the test unit had a problem.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 10, 2014)

wdfly said:


> At the risk of resurrecting a dead thread I just purchased an hl3 tonight and put 3 of the sure fire rechargeable 123a batteries in it and the flashlight ran perfectly on them. Perhaps the later produced lights actually function on these rechargeables. Or perhaps the test unit had a problem.



Congrats on the new light! :twothumbs

I think the earlier test was performed with three LiCoO2 rechargeable batteries which are around 4.2V each when fresh off the charger. This is a fair bit higher than the ~3.5V of the K2 Energy LFP123 batteries.


----------



## wdfly (Nov 11, 2014)

880arm said:


> Congrats on the new light! :twothumbs
> 
> I think the earlier test was performed with three LiCoO2 rechargeable batteries which are around 4.2V each when fresh off the charger. This is a fair bit higher than the ~3.5V of the K2 Energy LFP123 batteries.



i put off buying this light for a long time due to this thread saying that it wouldn't run on the rechargeable batteries but last night i had a gift card at a local sporting goods store that made the light a steal so i picked it up. i popped the batteries in for the heck of it and it came on and seemed to work as expected. i am hopeful that the test was just done with batteries that triggered an over-voltage protection and that i'm safe in ordering an extra K2 charger and and 3-6 more batteries for this light. the extra charger and batteries can be used with my surefire p2xs either way so i guess it's not a serious gamble.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 11, 2014)

wdfly said:


> i put off buying this light for a long time due to this thread saying that it wouldn't run on the rechargeable batteries but last night i had a gift card at a local sporting goods store that made the light a steal so i picked it up. i popped the batteries in for the heck of it and it came on and seemed to work as expected. i am hopeful that the test was just done with batteries that triggered an over-voltage protection and that i'm safe in ordering an extra K2 charger and and 3-6 more batteries for this light. the extra charger and batteries can be used with my surefire p2xs either way so i guess it's not a serious gamble.



Being able to share the same batteries with your other lights is a good thing and a strong point in favor of getting more K2 Energy batteries. However since you're already talking about buying another charger, along with some batteries, you might want to think about picking up a couple of 17500 lithium-ion batteries. They will give you longer runtime in the HL 3 than three K2 energy cells.


----------



## tplace (Nov 16, 2014)

Since this thread has been resurrected, so to speak, I was wondering if anyone has any comments on their satisfaction with the light overall. I'm thinking I will order one.
thanks!


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 17, 2014)

880Arm the HL3 looks like it out throws the M3LT on your review pictures, does it? and the hot spot looks like its pretty bright. It seems like it might be an option over a Nitecore EA8 if I use 14500's with Cr123 backup. I'm thinking a my P1R with the E2DL as primarys with the HL3 search/thrower/backup/loaner


----------



## 880arm (Nov 17, 2014)

Vinniec5 said:


> 880Arm the HL3 looks like it out throws the M3LT on your review pictures, does it? and the hot spot looks like its pretty bright. It seems like it might be an option over a Nitecore EA8 if I use 14500's with Cr123 backup. I'm thinking a my P1R with the E2DL as primarys with the HL3 search/thrower/backup/loaner



It out throws the older 800 lumen M3LT on paper but it's pretty hard to notice any difference in real life. The M3LT beamshot in my review was just a little bit off-center which makes it look like more of a difference than it really is. The newer M3LT would have a slight edge over the HL 3 but not really enough to matter. Effective range will depend a little bit on how it's used. If you have a lot of nearby stuff that can reflect light back toward you, then the less intense spill of the M3LT could provide more perceived throw than the HL 3. It's sort of like the difference between your P1R and E2DL.

Not sure what you meant about the 14500s. If you meant 17500s, mine has worked well with AW cells.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thx for the clarification Arm, it was helpful. I meant 17500s you were right. I may try the HL-3 just because it's a more compact package that the M3LT. I was interested in a mostly out door situation at a shipping terminal where a compact thrower would be helpful


----------



## dpadams6 (Oct 16, 2015)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> If this could use rechargeables it would be amazing, but only being able to use primaries is a deal breaker for this light IMO. It would cost a fortune to use this light in the high mode frequently.


Yep. That a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 16, 2015)

Mine is running on 2x AW17500 very well too! There is nothing worry about once HL3 is a 9v light.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Nov 2, 2015)

Dioni said:


> Mine is running on 2x AW17500 very well too! There is nothing worry about once HL3 is a 9v light.



We might be able to run AW's new lower voltage lithiums, the ones rated at 3.5v.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Nov 2, 2015)

Running AW17500 perfectly. Now where to get more cheap?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 2, 2015)

SVT-ROY said:


> Running AW17500 perfectly. Now where to get more cheap?




Last thing you want to do is cheap out on those types of cells. Unless you want your light turning into an improvised and accidental pipe-bomb.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Nov 4, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Last thing you want to do is cheap out on those types of cells. Unless you want your light turning into an improvised and accidental pipe-bomb.



Completeley agree, I wasn't to clear on my intent. And i much appreciate the concern. I'm looking to find good cells cheaper that the 25 it cost me for a set of 2. 

Lololol the HL3 would be a hell of a pipe bomb with trustfires....scary.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification. 

+1 on the HL3. Ouch!


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 8, 2015)

Been running Nitecore 14500s in mine for fun as I have acquired quite a few over the past couple years. They run fine with no problems so far, fit with no rattle either. Like the new Fenix e25ue just with double the throw


----------



## Toetagger (Sep 21, 2016)

Found a guy looking to sell his HL3 for $52.50 shipped. Just confirming that these will run on rechargeables before I buy it. Thanks.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 26, 2016)

Toetagger said:


> Found a guy looking to sell his HL3 for $52.50 shipped. Just confirming that these will run on rechargeables before I buy it. Thanks.


yep! 2x 17500 will be fine!


----------



## Toetagger (Sep 28, 2016)

Dioni said:


> yep! 2x 17500 will be fine!




Thank you...I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 28, 2016)

Toetagger said:


> Thank you...I'll see what I can find.


http://www.oveready.com/battery-/batteries/aw-17500-li-ion-rechargeable-battery/prod_195.html


----------



## Toetagger (Sep 28, 2016)

Awesome... I've heard those are the best! Thanks for the link.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Sep 30, 2016)

Just FYI the mm on the aw 17500 from overready vary alot. I found 2 sets that worked out of 6 total batteries. The Oregon rep did me proper so overready is good to go regardless.


----------



## Toetagger (Sep 30, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> Just FYI the mm on the aw 17500 from overready vary alot. I found 2 sets that worked out of 6 total batteries. The Oregon rep did me proper so overready is good to go regardless.



Excuse my ignorance...I assume you're talking about the diameter of the batteries being too large for the tube?


----------



## SVT-ROY (Oct 1, 2016)

Toetagger said:


> Excuse my ignorance...I assume you're talking about the diameter of the batteries being too large for the tube?




I'm sorry I didn't elaborate, the diameter is just fine, the length on the other hand was the issue.


----------



## Toetagger (Oct 4, 2016)

Is the HL3 pressure switch compatible?


----------



## wisowebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Everyone-

Found this thread looking for replacement batteries for my HL3. For the last 18 months I have been running RCR123A batteries (Tenergy) that pretty much came with the torch. They are getting weak and a couple of them are dead, looking to replace them and honestly maybe give the torch an upgrade, from a battery perspective. Would the recommendation from you all be to stay with the 123s (3) or go down the 17500 (2) route (both being re-chargeable of course)? Any input I would really appreciate, thanks in advance.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 12, 2017)

two AW 17500 will make you happy for years. My choice.


----------



## Eclipse90 (Feb 18, 2017)

I bought some AW 17500's and although the tail cap of the HL3 does screw on, it does not tighten all the way. If I do try and tighten it too much, the light won't turn on. I have received 4 17500's so far and it's the same with all. Anyone else experience this? I know it's because the aw 17500 is slightly too long, just wasn't sure if other people were able to find shorter ones. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Feb 18, 2017)

Eclipse90 said:


> I bought some AW 17500's and although the tail cap of the HL3 does screw on, it does not tighten all the way. If I do try and tighten it too much, the light won't turn on. I have received 4 17500's so far and it's the same with all. Anyone else experience this? I know it's because the aw 17500 is slightly too long, just wasn't sure if other people were able to find shorter ones. Thanks for the help.




Yeah I mentioned this about 4 posts back my friend, very disappointed myself. I narrowed it down to 2 sets for both my HLs but some scumbag got the one out if my car on xmass Eve. So I'm down to one rechargeable HL3. Another note they don't work in the surefire P3X either. But I run 3 K2 batteries in the SF and it's great, only 45 min but I have a crap ton of batteries lol.


----------



## Eclipse90 (Feb 18, 2017)

SVT-ROY said:


> Yeah I mentioned this about 4 posts back my friend, very disappointed myself. I narrowed it down to 2 sets for both my HLs but some scumbag got the one out if my car on xmass Eve. So I'm down to one rechargeable HL3. Another note they don't work in the surefire P3X either. But I run 3 K2 batteries in the SF and it's great, only 45 min but I have a crap ton of batteries lol.



I did see your post above. I wasn't sure if the batteries you found to work allowed you to tighten the cap completely or not. My HL3 works with the AW 17500s I got, just can't tighten the cap completely and it bugs me a bit.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Feb 19, 2017)

Even if it had worked not tightened it would have bugged the crap out of me too. I thought about cutting the spring in the tail bit without filing it I was afraid it would dig in eventually and damage the batteries lol. I should just get an HL4


----------



## f-lock (May 2, 2017)

So I found some Watson 3V cr123 cells on amazon finally. After reading about them apparently they are almost a true 3V. Cell. I'm waiting for them to show up.
in the meantime I added a protac 1L-1AA to my collective, what a cool light it also takes the cr123 as well as the AA. Decided it's my new EDC.


----------

